# Instrumentation & Control



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

btr said:


> I need a crash course in I and C. What should I study? What should I know?


the use of conduit T's


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Can you loop check a simple transmitter? Do you know the difference between isolated and non-isolated I/O?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

360max said:


> the use of conduit T's


I like to use x's.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 10, 2010)

google Basic Instrumentation in, and there is a free course there on scribd.com................


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

btr said:


> I need a crash course in I and C. What should I study? What should I know?


This is a large file, but a great start.

http://www.openbookproject.net/books/socratic/sinst/book/liii.pdf


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

How would anyone think they could understand this discipline with a crash course? It's not possible yet. Our brains are not at that level yet.
For now, we just have to rely on training and experience. Lots of experience.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

sparky970 said:


> This is a large file, but a great start.
> 
> http://www.openbookproject.net/books/socratic/sinst/book/liii.pdf


 Great resource! Thanks.

-John


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

360max said:


> the use of conduit T's







































Like this?:thumbup:


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

I never see an seal-off in horizontal position.

Supporting GRC on deadleg to fuel piping is okay?


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

cccp sparky said:


> I never see an seal-off in horizontal position.
> 
> Supporting GRC on deadleg to fuel piping is okay?


That is a produced water tank.

The 3/4" plug on the EYS, is there for horizontal installs. I just got done installing some 4" EYS that were horizontal. I don't think I took any pics of that....


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

robroy952 said:


> That is a produced water tank....


 Why is a water tank a hazardous location with containment berms...? :blink:

-John


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

It is a Tank Battery. There is also oil tanks, shipping pumps, etc. in there. Plus, that water is pretty nasty stuff. Plenty of methane in those tanks....


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

Yellow is a color of international code of fuel oil inside piping.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Let's simplify this then... Hydrocarbons travel through the pipe...

Why are the ANSI color codes important? What does the yellow background mean? 

The yellow background signifies that the piping may handle hazardous material. Unfortunately, much has changed in the typical plant over the last 70 years since this standard was originally conceived. The basic standard can be traced to the 1920's and use in the US military. Obviously, our definitions for what is "hazardous" has changed. Water, air or carbon dioxide, under certain situations (pressure, heat, mixture with other chemicals) are not always benign. How do we interpret, for example, materials that should be used for "fire quenching" that are also "hazardous"? Should we use the red or the yellow ANSI scheme? Or, how do we label a pipe that carries both the liquid (which should be green) and gas form of a chemical (which should be blue)? 

Hazards, in other words, are not so easily defined. "Hazardous" may mean that the material is hazardous to a person nearby, or to the operation of the overall plant itself. Could "hazardous" mean that the materials flowing through the process piping, if not handled carefully, could contaminate the product. Or, if leaked into the atmosphere, could the chemical infect the environment or cause damage to employees after cumulative exposure over a period of years? Clearly, the ANSI standard was written for far simpler times. 



Yellow	APWA (Gas, Oil, Steam, Petroleum or Gaseous Materials)


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

cccp sparky said:


> I never see an seal-off in horizontal position.
> 
> Supporting GRC on deadleg to fuel piping is okay?


eys horizontal is ok - its to make the pipe look better going over the wall


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

I install eys fittings horizontal all the time. In fact just started a job that will have about 25 horizontal seal offs. Bad thing about horizontal is you have to pack both sides with cotton.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

buddhakii said:


> I install eys fittings horizontal all the time. In fact just started a job that will have about 25 horizontal seal offs. Bad thing about horizontal is you have to pack both sides with cotton.


Ddoooohhhhhhh!!!!:whistling2:


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Please explain the bonding wire on the outside of the runs on the last few picture. TIA...


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

CADPoint said:


> Please explain the bonding wire on the outside of the runs on the last few picture. TIA...


So, it involves American Petroleum Institute RP14F. This is an offshore thing. When my company took over the facilities they now have, it was a practice the previous company followed onshore. We do it for auditing purposes. It keeps people out of our boxes, counting ground wires. We pull in grounds with our runs. We do this, even on applications like the picture shown, where most of those devices are 24Vdc. If it has seal tight, we use those connectors. It's only like $3 dollars more per connector, and I don't pay for them, and it keeps the big boss man happy:thumbup:
I hope I answered your question.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

CADPoint said:


> Please explain the bonding wire on the outside of the runs on the last few picture. TIA...


Seen and done in the gasoline refinery I worked in. Also low voltage DC.


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

nolabama said:


> Seen and done in the gasoline refinery I worked in. Also low voltage DC.


I don't know whether it still applies or not (too lazy to look it up, I guess!), but at one time a bonding jumper was required if flexible metal conduit was permitted to be used in a classified area. Of course this doesn't apply to the exp flex that I saw in some of the pics. This was to preserve bonding in the event of the flex separating.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------

